# Best Spring/Summer fragrance



## ms.marymac (Apr 17, 2005)

I can't decide, I like too many!

I just bought Yellow Jeans and may try it for summer. 

Has anyone tried Issy Miyake's new summer fragrance?


----------



## Jessica (Apr 17, 2005)

Any word on Jean Paul Gautier's new summer fragrence?!?!?!  I LOVED 2004.


----------



## user2 (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm still in love with my Gucci Rush Summer!


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Apr 17, 2005)

Dolce and Gabanna Light Blue!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 17, 2005)

gucci envy me!!! yummy!


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 19, 2005)

I have now decided Yellow Jeans is not for me.  I put it on my swap list, lol. 

I will have to check out all the scents listed!


----------



## OsaAmorosa (Apr 30, 2005)

i like the escada ones! also i love to smell like fruits ( i like Yves rocher colognes!)


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 30, 2005)

island by michael kors and tommy bahama are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just bought them!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_island by michael kors and tommy bahama are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just bought them!_

 
Oh God yes!! I have them both as well and they are incredible!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldieLox (May 5, 2005)

the new DKNY one called BE Delicious is well.. DELICIOUS to say the least.

Also for summery ralph lauren cool is beachy and fresh.

but dolce & gabanna light blue is and always will be my favorite!


----------



## productjunkie (Jul 18, 2005)

I love Miami Glow by JLo for Summer. It smells so good. I'm also wearing Falling in Love by Philosophy (Sephora)


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 21, 2005)

Origins Ginger with a Twist is lovely.


----------



## devilgirl17 (Jul 21, 2005)

Actually I love GAP So Pink.  It is light and airy and perfect for the summer, when it is so hot. I just wish the scent lasted longer.  But I am totally dying for the new Escada. It is so amazing.


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

tommy girl or envy me for summer


----------



## Glow (Feb 20, 2006)

My top rated summer scents:
Escada - Island Kiss
Paris Hiltion - Paris Hilton
Jennifer Lopez - Miami Glow
Chanel - Chance


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Mar 5, 2006)

Escada are always good for the summer, it's the one I take on hol with me. I like Lacoste touch of pink too, and davidoff cool blue woman.


----------



## mekaboo (Mar 8, 2006)

J-Lo Live
Light Blue by D & G
Burberry London(very new)
Pink Sugar
Island by Michael Kors


----------



## noteventherain (Mar 9, 2006)

My favorite summer fragrances are DKNY Be Delicious & Ralph by Ralph Lauren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love em!  But I'm also lovin that new one - Euphoria. . .too bad I'm broke as a joke, which is probably a good thing.  It's my biggest enabler in terms of makeup/fragrance/shoes/etc buying!


----------



## x20Deepx (Mar 9, 2006)

I love the Salvatore Ferragamo fragrances for summer, especially Incanto Dream and that new one, I think Incanto Charm?

Last summer, my fragrance was Miami Glow at night and a fruity shampoo the rest of the time.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Mar 23, 2006)

DKNY Be Delicious is PERFECTION for Spring/Summer. 

And I can't wait to try the new Red Delicious one!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 24, 2006)

For summer here, I've been using Cake's Desserted Island body glaze (dry oil), soooo good. Spring: Stila Jade Blossom EDP.

Also in past summers, Philosophy Amazing Grace body gloss, and Paul Smith for women. The latter mainly for spring.

Another big spring one fave, though using it in summer too - Serge Lutens' Bois de Violette.

Whoops! Remembered some more: Yves Rocher Monoi de Tahiti oil & Cacharel's Anais Anais (both summer). How could I forget AA?! I use it so much! Lastly - Little Shop of Beauty's Island Baby super concentrate perfume spray oil - beautiful powdery floral with slight hint of tropical fruit.

I also loved Cacharel's Gloria for spring.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldieLox* 
_the new DKNY one called BE Delicious is well.. DELICIOUS to say the least._

 
Oh my GOD! I so love this!!! I could just eat myself up when I have this on.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldieLox* 
_Also for summery ralph lauren cool is beachy and fresh._

 
I love RALPH for summer! Great choice!


I personally love DKNY Woman for summer too! It smells very citrus-y.


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2006)

Chanel - Chance
Givenchy - Eau Torride


are the ones for me!


----------

